# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Kur duket më mirë karakteri i njeriut?

## DEA27

Pyetja ime eshte se kur kemi mundesi ta  njofim me mire karakterin e dikujt kur eshte ne nje situate te keqe apo ne nje situate te mire?
le te diskutojme per kete be baze te mendimeve apo eksperiencave qe kemi.

----------


## jul-linda

Per te njohur karakterin e dikujt duhet nje kohe te gjate ...Sepse ka njerez qe mbajne maska 
dhe ne momentin qe mbase dhe pa dashje i "shkel ne thua" , shum shpejt ajo maske griset dhe ti je perballe dikujt qe te duket si i panjohur ....
Mendoj se duhet nje kohe e gjate te njohesh karakterin e vertete te dikujt ..

----------


## Arben-30

> Per te njohur karakterin e dikujt duhet nje kohe te gjate ...Sepse ka njerez qe mbajne maska 
> dhe ne momentin qe mbase dhe pa dashje i "shkel ne thua" , shum shpejt ajo maske griset dhe ti je perballe dikujt qe te duket si i panjohur ....
> Mendoj se duhet nje kohe e gjate te njohesh karakterin e vertete te dikujt ..


*Bashkohem me mendimin tend .

Por do shtoja qe me mir mund ta njohesh dike ne nje situate te "keqe" pasi nese dikush mban "maske" sado i forte te jete ne nje momend te veshtire ,gjithkush e leshon veten ,ose shtone nje "maske" siperfaqesore (e kam fjalen per servilizmin) .

Dhe keshtu ke mundesi te shohesh se kush eshte ne te vertet "Ai/Ajo".
*

----------


## jul-linda

Por ndodh edhe e kunderta ka njerez qe jane shume te mire si karakter por qe nxefen shpejt ne situata te "keqija" dhe nese nuk kemi patur shume komunikim me to do ishim te mendimit se jane njerez pa karakter etc etc

----------


## sulioti

Ketu I Njeh Me Mire Ne Internet Njerzit Ketu Flasin Lirshem Pa Maska E Ne Baze Te Atyre Qe Shkruajn Mund Te Kuptosh Dhe Karakterin E Tyre Pa Maska.

----------


## Arben-30

> Ketu I Njeh Me Mire Ne Internet Njerzit Ketu Flasin Lirshem Pa Maska E Ne Baze Te Atyre Qe Shkruajn Mund Te Kuptosh Dhe Karakterin E Tyre Pa Maska.




*Me vjen keq por mendoj te kunderten ..

Interneti eshte nje "bote" pa emocione dhe kjo eshte arsyeja qe flasin lirshem....

Meqe eshte bote pa emocione "Maske" mund te vendosi edhe ai me i dobeti nga ana emocionale...

Nuk mund ta kuptosh dot karakterin e dikujt nese nuk e sheh ne Sy kur i flet  ....

Sepse mendoj se pak rendesi kane ato qe te tjeret thone .
Por rendesi ka Menyra se si i thone te tjeret , ato qe mendojne  ...

*

----------


## sulioti

Ajo Puna E Syrit Eshte Gje Tjeter Po Ketu Persh Bie Fjale Ne Forum Njeriu Mund Te Shprehin Apo Mund Te Nxjerrin Ne Pah Nje Pjes Te Mire Te Karakterit Te Tij Se Te Gjith Karakterin Smund Ta Zbulosh Kurre. Po Gjithsesi Interneti Forumet Jan Nje Altrnative E Mire Per Njohje Te Mire. Ketu Ku Jetoj Vet Njerzit Me Shum Preferojn Te  Lidhen Me Ane Te Internetit E Kam Fjalen Per Lidhje Dashurie Apo Per Mardhenie S........

----------


## Arben-30

> Ajo Puna E Syrit Eshte Gje Tjeter Po Ketu Persh Bie Fjale Ne Forum Njeriu Mund Te Shprehin Apo Mund Te Nxjerrin Ne Pah Nje Pjes Te Mire Te Karakterit Te Tij Se Te Gjith Karakterin Smund Ta Zbulosh Kurre. Po Gjithsesi Interneti Forumet Jan Nje Altrnative E Mire Per Njohje Te Mire.


*Nuk eshte pune tjeter pasi , nese dikush kur te flet e mban koken posht , apo buzeqesh me ironi .....

*




> Ketu Ku Jetoj Vet Njerzit Me Shum Preferojn Te  Lidhen Me Ane Te Internetit E Kam Fjalen Per Lidhje Dashurie Apo Per Mardhenie S........


Kete pjesen se kuptova , cfar doje te thoje nese mundesh ?

----------


## sulioti

Shiko O Arben Une E Thash Mendimin Tim Se Njesoj E Kam Per Vete Sikur Flas Ketu Si Ne Sy Ai Qe Jam Jam .duke U Nisur Nga Karkateri Im E Thash Se Dhe Ne Internet Mund Te Njohesh Nje Pjes Te Karakterit Te Dikujt. Sa Per Ate Pjesen Aty  Qe Nuk E Kuptove E Kisha Fjalen Qe Njerzit Ketu Ku Jetoj Kure Kerkojne Nje Lidhje Te Fshehte Apo Nje Dashuri Diku Jashte Rrethit Te Tyre Shoqeror E Miqesor I Perdorin Jashte Mase Forume Te Ndryshme Qe Jan Apostafat Per Njohje Te Reja .dhe Me Sa Degjoj Rrotull Meje Jan Shume Efikase Per Njohje Te Reja Te Ketij Lloji.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ne veset,apo ne kenaqesit,duhet te duket me mire,karakteri i njeriut.

----------


## Arben-30

> Shiko O Arben Une E Thash Mendimin Tim Se Njesoj E Kam Per Vete Sikur Flas Ketu Si Ne Sy Ai Qe Jam Jam .duke U Nisur Nga Karkateri Im E Thash Se Dhe Ne Internet Mund Te Njohesh Nje Pjes Te Karakterit Te Dikujt. Sa Per Ate Pjesen Aty  Qe Nuk E Kuptove E Kisha Fjalen Qe Njerzit Ketu Ku Jetoj Kure Kerkojne Nje Lidhje Te Fshehte Apo Nje Dashuri Diku Jashte Rrethit Te Tyre Shoqeror E Miqesor I Perdorin Jashte Mase Forume Te Ndryshme Qe Jan Apostafat Per Njohje Te Reja .dhe Me Sa Degjoj Rrotull Meje Jan Shume Efikase Per Njohje Te Reja Te Ketij Lloji.


*Ok une e respektoj mendimin tend dhe me vjen keq qe ndajme kendveshtrime te ndryshme .
Se ve ne dyshim ate qe thua per veten , perkundrazi me vjen mire per ty !!
Por po flisja ne pergjithesi ....
Te falenderoj per shpjegimin ..... *

----------


## DEA27

Ndoshta une nuk isha e qarte por qellimi i kesaj teme ish ne fokusimin e karkterit te njeriut kur eshte ne nje gjendje te mire sociale monetare dhe ne nje stad te mire ne jete apo kur ka rene ne fund te pusit pra e kunderta e asaj qe permenda me lart?

----------


## Arben-30

> Ndoshta une nuk isha e qarte por qellimi i kesaj teme ish ne fokusimin e karkterit te njeriut kur eshte ne nje *gjendje te mire sociale monetare   *  dhe ne nje stad te mire ne jete apo kur ka rene ne fund te pusit pra e kunderta e asaj qe permenda me lart?







> Pyetja ime eshte se kur kemi mundesi ta njofim me mire karakterin e dikujt kur eshte ne nje *situate te keqe*  apo ne nje situate te mire?


Po ti mendohu nje her para se te besh pyetjen se na bone lemsh ....

Megjithate ashtu sic e ke ber pyetjen (d.m.th ne planin pergjithesues) ta kena dhen pergjigjen ....

----------


## DEA27

arben 30 pergjigjja nuk eshte thjesht personale i dashur por eshte me shume per fuskion eksplorimi dhe arritjen ne nje konkluzion te mirfillte. 
Une e kam formuluar ashtu sic duhet por perceptimet ndryshojne ky eshte problemi si ne rastin tend.

----------


## RaPSouL

Karakteri i njeriut vet nga forma të cilën e paramendojmë ne se si mund të jetë një person nuk mund të përcaktohet ose të vlerësohet me një veprim të vetëm, sepse edhe njeriu pa karakter fare bën ndonjë veprim të mirë.

Mirëpo ndaj pyetjes që është sjell në këtë temë mund të përgjigjem dhe të them se karakteri i njeriut më shumë vjen në pamje në veprat që bën në një situat të keqe sesa në një të mirë, sepse në një situat të mirë nuk vjen në dukje shumë karakteri i tij pasi në këtë rast ai nuk mund të pësoj pra personaliteti i atij x personi është i sigurt dhe i parezikuar dhe shumë leht mund të veproj ndryshe. Mirëpo në një situat të keqe kur rezikohet edhe personaliteti i atij x personi atëher shumë lehtë mund të matet karakteri i tij nga veprimet që do bëj, do të shikon interesin do të bëj ndonjë truk apo do të veproj si një person besnik dhe me karakter të lartë.

----------


## unikali

Karakteri i njeriut njihet ne dy raste : 1. Kur i jep pergjegjesi drejtuese.
                                                            2. Si sillet ne shtepi me gruan e femijet.

----------


## mia@

Ne momente te veshtira secili tregon karakterin e tij te vertete.

----------


## amaro

Nuk e kuptoj  pse ka nje besim  te verbuar te shumices per legjenden  qe njerzit  heqin maskat ne kohe te veshtira , kur dihet qe njeriu ne kohe te veshtire thjesht zgjedh masken qe per momentin per te duket si ajo me e sakta, sic ndodh kur eshte i qete, i njejti proces. 
Karakteri eshte thjesht shtrati i lumit, kohet e bukura jan dallget qe perplasen ne brigje kurse kohet e veshtira jan prrenjt qe derdhen ne ket lum.
Po deshe te njohesh  karakterin e dikujt  rruga me e lehte eshte ta lejosh te njohi karakterin tend.  Rruga me e veshtire eshte te njohesh veten ne fiilim pastaj te njohesh karakterin e tjetrit.

----------


## tulipanonero

> Nuk e kuptoj  pse ka nje besim  te verbuar te shumices per legjenden  qe njerzit  heqin maskat ne kohe te veshtira , kur dihet qe njeriu ne kohe te veshtire thjesht zgjedh masken qe per momentin per te duket si ajo me e sakta, sic ndodh kur eshte i qete, i njejti proces. 
> Karakteri eshte thjesht shtrati i lumit, kohet e bukura jan dallget qe perplasen ne brigje kurse kohet e veshtira jan prrenjt qe derdhen ne ket lum.
> Po deshe te njohesh  karakterin e dikujt  rruga me e lehte eshte ta lejosh te njohi karakterin tend.  Rruga me e veshtire eshte te njohesh veten ne fiilim pastaj te njohesh karakterin e tjetrit.


Jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin tend ,sepse karakteri i njeriut njihet si ne kohe te veshtira ashtu dhe ne qetesi.
Dhe eshte e vertet qe ne fillim duhet te mesosh te njohesh veten

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Varet nga natyra e njeriut per mua. 

Nqs nje njeri eshte i sigurte ne vetvete... plot me vetbesim etj etj... ti nuk mund ta njohesh ate ne momentin qe ai eshte ne veshtiresi...sepse ti thjesht nuk e merr vesh qe ai eshte ne veshtiresi. Ai ka besim ne vetvehte dhe nuk hapet me ty per problemet e tij.

Menyra me e mire per te njohur nji njeri per mua eshte " ta besh te njohurin tend pa te njohur"

Qe do te thote ti besh dicka...te keqe ose te mire cfardo qofte...dhe ai mos te dije nga i vjen kjo e mire/keqe . Ai thjesht te reagoje per te njohur kush e beri dhe pse e beri. 
Te isha une do ti kushtoja jeten ksaj ceshtje..te merrja vesh kush dhe pse e beri .  :shkelje syri:

----------

